

A definitive guide to computer-assisted translation - hyperlingo
http://www.hyperlingo.com/blog/cat-tools-the-definitive-guide/

======
iliaznk
I used to work as a translator and found a little-known CAT-tool which is
quite cheap but very comfortable to work with. It's called MetaTexis and
unfortunately it works on Windows only as an addition to MS Word. So, if
you're a translator and work with MS Word I strongly recommend that you check
it out, it has a fully-functional free demo version.

------
hyperlingo
Computer Assisted Translation (CAT) tools are productivity tools to automate
some aspects of the translation process. Over the past few years, CAT tools
have developed rapidly, dramatically increasing translation efficiency.

